# Quartz nach Blasc addon update...



## NeoWalker (18. November 2007)

...funz nimma !!!
Ich habe grade alle meine addons geupdatet... und nun geht Quartz nicht mehr. 
Was soll das ?!?!
Beim letztem update hab ich es auch geupdatet und da ging es noch...
Doch beim heutigen update ist es im arsch...
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

MfG Neo


----------



## MikkeyDee (18. November 2007)

Patche mal deine Addons "nochmal" mit dem WoWAce Updater. Danach sollte es wieder funktionieren.


----------



## Tikume (18. November 2007)

Und vor dem Patchen Updates ziehen, manchmal sind da sehr zweifelhafte Versionen auf den Servern.

z.B. funktioniert bei mir die aktuelle Version der eePanels2 gar nicht (wow Ace Updater) - Backup zurückgespielt und alles wieder in Butter.


----------



## NeoWalker (18. November 2007)

Habs hinbekommen...

Blasc hat die Ordner umbenannt und in den Addon Ordner reingepackt da musste man die namen nur ändern und in den"Quartz" ordner packen ^^


----------



## Sammies (19. November 2007)

Hä ?!  *kopf krazt* Wie meinste den das jetzt bitte ?? 
Wäre cool wenn du das mal ein bissel genauer beschreibst ich habe jetzt auch das prob mit Quartz, ich habe im Addon Ordner geschaut aber dort ist alles beim "alten"


----------



## Dreadalus (21. November 2007)

blasc scheint aus dem eigentlich einem quartzordner mehrere ordner zu machen was die probs verursacht war bei mir jedenfalls so. Hab von hand neu installiert und geht


----------



## Pagan (23. November 2007)

Dreadalus schrieb:


> blasc scheint aus dem eigentlich einem quartzordner mehrere ordner zu machen was die probs verursacht war bei mir jedenfalls so. Hab von hand neu installiert und geht



*Und das ist alles ein riesengroßer Mist, liebe Leute von buffed!* Habe gerade meine Ace-Addons über Blasc aktualisiert und es ist nur Chaos dabei entstanden.

Beispiele:

Viele Module aus Cartographer gehören *in *den Ordner "Cartographer". Was macht euer Addon? Es packt diese Ordner *alle *außerhalb des "Cartographer"-Ordners ins Addon-Verzeichnis. Nachdem aber auch ein paar Module (bzw. deren Verzeichnisse) durchaus außerhalb des Cartographer-Ordners zu installieren sind, blickt man natürlich nicht mehr durch, welches Paket nun wo hingehört. Es sei denn, man hat ein Backup der gesamten Addon-Verzeichnis-Struktur gemacht. Dann darf man mühsam vergleichen, kopieren, ersetzen, verschieben ...

Das gleiche mit AuldLangSyne. Das ist *ein *Ordner, in den *alle *Unterordner gehören. Was macht euer Addon? Es packt die Module einfach lustig in die erste Ebene des Addon-Verzeichnis. Wenn man das nicht bemerkt, werden zudem beim ersten WoW-Start auch noch die Notizen aus der Friendslist mit Leereinträgen überschrieben. Gut, dass ich ein Backup hatte.

Das gleiche mit Prat. Ein Ordner, in dem alle Unterverzeichnisse sind. Blasc entpackt eben diese Verzeichnisse aber ins Addon-Verzeichnis von WoW.

Und das geht nicht.

Die Installationsroutine muss die vorhandene Verzeichnisstruktur auf dem Zielpfad erkennen bzw. die vom jeweiligen Addon vorgegebene Ordnerhierarchie beibehalten, oder das Tool ist nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## KlausDieter (23. November 2007)

habt ihr mit externals installiert?
falls nicht packt er die libs alle in externe ordner


----------



## NeoWalker (24. November 2007)

Dreadalus schrieb:


> blasc scheint aus dem eigentlich einem quartzordner mehrere ordner zu machen was die probs verursacht war bei mir jedenfalls so. Hab von hand neu installiert und geht




Genau das meine ich =)


----------



## Pagan (24. November 2007)

KlausDieter schrieb:


> habt ihr mit externals installiert?
> falls nicht packt er die libs alle in externe ordner



Hm. Ich weiß, dass ich beim Ace-Updater vor Installation danach gefragt wurde. Beim blasc-Addon-Updater kann ich mich an eine solche Option (ob Installation mit oder ohne externals) irgendwie nicht erinnern. Ich werde aber auch ganz sicher nicht das Update nochmal durchlaufen lassen, um das zu checken - der gestrige Tag hat mir in dieser Hinsicht gereicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ab jetzt wird wieder manuell geladen und ins Addon-Verzeichnis gepackt - da weiß man wenigstens, was man kriegt und nichts wird eigenständig verschoben oder überschrieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

